# Hilfe und Fragen zur Bestellung



## Blue729 (6. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir ein Commencal Meta bestellen. 
Ich war dazu auf der commencal-bikes.de und commencal-bikes.com Seite.
Die Preisunterschiede sind aber enorm, das AM 3 kostet mich in Deutschland 300€ mehr und der Händler akzeptiert nur Vorkasse. Woran liegt das?

Kann ich das Bike problemlos im commencal-store.com bestellen? 
Die Angebote sind zurzeit ganz gut. Habe etwas Bedenken wegen Auslandsbestellung. Doch Zollkosten würden ja keine anfallen wegen EU.


----------



## nullstein (6. September 2014)

Kannst ganz entspannt und bedenkenlos direkt bei Commencal bestellen. Der Versand erfolgt von Toulouse aus. Somit fallen keine Zollgebühren an. Ich würde aber empfehlen per Kreditkarte zu zahlen, da das mit der Überweisung, diese geht nach Andorra (nicht EU), etwas komplexer und somit zeitaufwändiger ist.
Meine Lieferung (per Kreditkarte) hat damals von Bestellung bis Zustellung ca. 5 Werktage gedauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blue729 (6. September 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Kannst ganz entspannt und bedenkenlos direkt bei Commencal bestellen. Der Versand erfolgt von Toulouse aus. Somit fallen keine Zollgebühren an. Ich würde aber empfehlen per Kreditkarte zu zahlen, da das mit der Überweisung, diese geht nach Andorra (nicht EU), etwas komplexer und somit zeitaufwändiger ist.
> Meine Lieferung (per Kreditkarte) hat damals von Bestellung bis Zustellung ca. 5 Werktage gedauert.



Danke

ich müsste bei commencal-bikes.co.uk bestellen, weil die auch nach Deutschland liefern
habe ich bei Kreditkartenzahlung eigentlich irgendwelche Sicherheiten?


----------



## Blue729 (7. September 2014)

Hat sonst noch nie jemand im commmencal store ein Bike bestellt und sich nach Deutschland liefern lassen?


----------



## Snakel (8. September 2014)

Ich hab meinen Meta AM HT Rahmen vor ein paar Wochen bei https://r107bikes.com bestellt, ist ein deutscher Shop und sehr freundlich.


----------



## Sadem (8. September 2014)

Servus,ich hab mir einen Commcencal Supreme V3 Rahmen bestellt im Store und das lief ganz Problemlos. Hab per Überweisung gezahlt und ne Woche später war alles da. Würd ich jederzeit wieder machen.


----------



## a_k52 (9. September 2014)

Meine beiden Bestellungen bei commencal-store.co.uk waren problemlos:
--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/posts/12036967/


----------



## sycom (13. September 2014)

Wir sind einer der wenigen Shops in .de die noch Commençal im Shop führen. Der direkte Weg ist tatsächlich der schnellste. Wenn ihr z.B. über unseren Shop bestellt kommt die gleiche Ware aus Toulouse zu uns. Bei Versand dauert es daher länger als wenn ihr direkt auf der Commençal Seite bestellt. Der Unterschied ist am Ende lediglich, dass man das Rad fertig montiert übergeben bekommt..


----------



## locke_lancelot (7. Oktober 2014)

Bin momentan auch am überlegen mir das Meta HT AM 2015 zu bestellen (http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=14494986). Wie sieht es denn mit der Lieferung aus, also in wie weit ist das Bike schon vorgebaut?


----------



## a_k52 (7. Oktober 2014)

Bei meinem SupremeDH musste ich noch folgendes erledigen:
- Bremsscheiben an die Laufräder schrauben
- Laufräder einbauen
- Lenker montieren
Das Rad bzw. auch die losen Teile im Paket waren einwandfrei und sehr sicher verpackt.


----------



## locke_lancelot (7. Oktober 2014)

alles klar super danke, das sollte ich hinkriegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endurobikeshop (24. November 2014)

bei radsport-siegerland bekommt ihr Commencal auch im Laden vor ort
bikes zum anfassen stehen da auch ;-)


----------



## Sm0ker (29. November 2014)

Hey zusammen,

ich habe die Tage auch was neues aus Andorra, also direkt über die Commencal Website, geordert. War total super, ich habe recht schnell einen Anruf erhalten, mir teilte man mit das die Bestellung eingegangen ist und das ich nochmal ne email mit tracking Details erhalte. Diese kam recht prompt, der Trackingstatus wird allerdings nicht so oft von FEDEX aktualisiert. Aber ich kann mich bis jetzt nicht beschweren. Scheinen alle sehr nett zu sein da in Andorra


----------



## Avidadrenalin (11. Januar 2015)

Moin. Also fallen keine zusätzliche Zollkosten beim Versand an? Mich irritiert das immer, dass sie ja ihren Sitz in Andorra haben, aber der eigentliche Lagerpunkt in Frankreich ist, von wo ja auch der Versand abläuft.


----------



## a_k52 (11. Januar 2015)

Nö, keine zusätzlichen Kosten!
Weder beim Komplettrad noch beim einzelnen Rahmen.


----------



## Danimal (1. Juni 2015)

Juten Tach,

ich habe mir auch letzte Woche ein Rad bei commencal.com bestellt und per Kreditkarte via PayPal bezahlt. Bis auf eine Bestellzusammenfassung direkt nach dem Kauf habe ich von Commencal noch nichts gehört, also auch keine Trackingnummer oder sowas. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


----------



## Danimal (3. Juni 2015)

Es ist da! Es ist da! Es ist da! 

Hätte ich der Fedex-Seite Glauben geschenkt (gestern habe ich einen Trackingcode bekommen), dann wäre mein Rad jetzt noch in Roissy in Frankreich. Für alle zukünftigen Besteller: Vergesst das Tracking. Der Bock ist einfach auf einmal da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathwish (30. Januar 2019)

Servus,
kann mir jemand sagen, wie lange es nach Geldeingang bei Commencal dauert bis sie verschicken?

Montag kam die Bestätigung, danach nichts mehr. 

Danke und Grüße.


----------



## Ege23 (30. Januar 2019)

Leider kann ich dir das nicht sagen weil mein Bike im März erst geliefert wird. Aber der Daniel (deutschsprachiger Mitarbeiter von Commencial) antwortet dir Mega schnell auf eine E-Mail. 

Schreib sie einfach an.


----------



## Bene2405 (31. Januar 2019)

Bei meinen Bestellungen warens glaube 4 Tage bis die Versandbestätigungen kamen. Aber wie @Ege23 schon sagt, denen einfach schreiben, die Antworten recht fix


----------



## DocThrasher (1. Februar 2019)

Geht relativ zügig  Geduld! Welches ist es denn?


----------



## deathwish (1. Februar 2019)

Danke für die fixen Antworten. 

Ein Meta v4.2 2018 in raw. 

Ging heute in die Post.


----------

